# My new little build



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

2002 Hyundai Elantra
Alpine CDA-9886
Excessive Amperage 200 amp alternator
Voodoo 1/0 Hexogonal wire
Yellowtop under the hood
3 Kinetik HC-800 batteries in the trunk
US Amps Merlin MD3D
Phoenix Gold Radial SD 6.5 components up front
Two Re SeXXX 12's in a 4 cubic foot Oak enclosure with a 6 inch Precision Port tuned to 32hz
about 50 square feet of Fat Mat with a big pile to install when the weather gets better

Sounds great and gets fucking loud. Broke the rear view off of the windshield and took some glass with it.
I call it a broken windshield.

Greg from US Amps was the biggest reason I got this thing done. Gave me some bad ass deals on equipment.

Now for a couple of pics, I suck at this part because I get lost in the work and forget the camera.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

More pics


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice build those se's are fuckin sexy... You built your box out of plywood??? and is that varnish?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nice build bro


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 28 2009, 06:53 PM~13417897
> *Nice build those se's are fuckin sexy... You built your box out of plywood??? and is that varnish?
> *


I used Oak, hard wood is solid as fuck. Not varnish bro, Bombay Mahogany! This thing is light and absolutely fucking pounds. MDF Makes too much of a mess and is heavy as fuck.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 28 2009, 06:53 PM~13417897
> *Nice build those se's are fuckin sexy... You built your box out of plywood??? and is that varnish?
> *


SeXXX actually. Bad ass subs. Se motors with XXX soft parts. Greg builds them to order for a shit load less than most pay for their Best Buy garbage.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 28 2009, 07:02 PM~13417966
> *nice build bro
> *


Thanks, I used to love to see pics of builds on here, but now all you see is questions about L7's and w6's.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 28 2009, 05:06 PM~13417986
> *SeXXX actually. Bad ass subs. Se motors with XXX soft parts. Greg builds them to order for a shit load less than most pay for their Best Buy garbage.
> *


Yea I know what they are  ... I hit up Greg trynna get myself a set in 15's but he hasnt replied yet maybe hasnt been online or something I dont know what the deal is...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 28 2009, 07:41 PM~13418171
> *Yea I know what they are   ... I hit up Greg trynna get myself a set in 15's but he hasnt replied yet maybe hasnt been online or something I dont know what the deal is...
> *


If he doesn't respond by Monday let me know and I will call him. Fucking wish I had room for 15's.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So this was the box you were talkin about looks good,something different and i like the finnish .What do you think it meter's in at?Speaking of meter,know any where i can find one that goes over 130db?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 28 2009, 08:31 PM~13418494
> *So this was the box you were talkin about looks good,something different and i like the finnish .What  do you think it meter's in at?Speaking of meter,know any where i can find one that goes over 130db?
> *


I never guess what the term lab will say. What do you mean with the meter?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 28 2009, 06:42 PM~13418180
> *If he doesn't respond by Monday let me know and I will call him. Fucking wish I had room for 15's.
> *


you have room you just have to break out the fiberglass 

I squeezed 2 SX15's in an elantra


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 28 2009, 09:49 PM~13418996
> *you have room you just have to break out the fiberglass
> 
> I squeezed 2 SX15's in an elantra
> *


I didn't want to go too far in this one.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 29 2009, 05:49 PM~13424263
> *I didn't want to go too far in this one.
> *


theres no such thing as too far.... you know that lol


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 30 2009, 12:26 AM~13427624
> *theres no such thing as too far.... you know that lol
> *


OK so THAT far.lol


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

looks bad ass what did you cut the circles out with and where you get the ports


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 30 2009, 06:25 AM~13429322
> *looks bad ass what did you cut the circles out with and where you get the ports
> *


I used a Jasper Jig on the circles and the port is from Partsexpress.com. It's a 6 inch Precosion Port. I am digging round ports lately and these are hands down the best I have ever used.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

nice! (my jealousy wont allow me to see anything more) :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 30 2009, 01:14 PM~13431608
> *nice! (my jealousy wont allow me to see anything more) :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man! It was a pretty strait forward build. The alternator was kind of a bitch and figuring where to drill for the 1/0 but it went pretty smooth. And man is that fucker loud!?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 28 2009, 08:31 PM~13418494
> *So this was the box you were talkin about looks good,something different and i like the finnish .What  do you think it meter's in at?Speaking of meter,know any where i can find one that goes over 130db?
> *


I read thids wrong.lol (beer). Termlab.com but they are NOT cheap!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 1 2009, 09:06 AM~13452173
> *I read thids wrong.lol (beer). Termlab.com but they are NOT cheap!
> *


Was wouldering what the hell you were taking about.It's all good tho,i've been know to drink and type from time to time.
But yea i'd like to find a meter that can do 130+.I'd glass that bitch right into the dash :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 1 2009, 04:53 PM~13455582
> *Was wouldering what the hell you were taking about.It's all good tho,i've been know to drink and type from time to time.
> But yea i'd like to find a meter that can do 130+.I'd glass that bitch right into the dash :biggrin:
> *


Oh, you want one for inside the car? That would be bad ass.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 1 2009, 04:57 PM~13456188
> *Oh, you want one for inside the car? That would be bad ass.
> *


Hell ya that way when i tell em i'm hittin XXXdb. And when them fuckers say prove it, they can step on up and get schooled.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

how are your batts mounted? do you have any pictures of that?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

No pics of the batts. The whole thing is about to come out so we can take a trip. When it goes back in I'll take pics. I am using plumbers tape for now screwed to the floor but I want to do three mini racks for is later on.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

box looks great :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 4 2009, 07:07 PM~13483977
> *box looks great :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Sound bad ass too.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

A little windshield flex, camera sucks but you get the picture.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn thats nasty :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 24 2009, 03:28 PM~13984280
> *damn thats nasty :cheesy:
> *


Only 2 12's too.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 24 2009, 02:10 PM~13984486
> *Only 2 12's too.
> *


 :0 should here my homies ss monte with 12'' rockfords ported box basically shook it apart and now he has the same rockfords with a non ported box and its still almost as loud :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 24 2009, 08:19 PM~13985466
> *:0 should here my homies ss monte with 12'' rockfords ported box basically shook it apart and now he has the same rockfords with a non ported box and its still almost as loud :biggrin:
> *


I am going to fuck with the port and tune it to about 40hz for the Metal. If I don't dig it I know they will still slam ( I know not as hard) but my taste in music tells me to seal them up.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 24 2009, 08:13 PM~13985783
> *I am going to fuck with the port and tune it to about 40hz for the Metal. If I don't dig it I know they will still slam ( I know not as hard) but my taste in music tells me to seal them up.
> *


seXXX's will work somewhat okay sealed but they excel ported....I ran 2 of mine off of a pair of the old DEI1100d's in a 2.5^ft net sealed box... they moved like a mutha..... if you are a metal head go with a 45hz tune


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 24 2009, 07:13 PM~13985783
> *I am going to fuck with the port and tune it to about 40hz for the Metal. If I don't dig it I know they will still slam ( I know not as hard) but my taste in music tells me to seal them up.
> *


 :0 yeah i have to re-adjust my amp cause for some reason my sub isnt hitting like it should anymore :scrutinize:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 24 2009, 09:19 PM~13985826
> *seXXX's will work somewhat okay sealed but they excel ported....I ran 2 of mine off of a pair of the old DEI1100d's in a 2.5^ft net sealed box... they moved like a mutha..... if you are a metal head go with a 45hz tune
> *


I'll give that a try.


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

SexXxy.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bet your neighbors love you :biggrin: 

Shit was flexin :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 25 2009, 10:48 AM~13989335
> *Bet your neighbors love you :biggrin:
> 
> Shit was flexin :thumbsup:
> *


They all want me to build them some shit.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 25 2009, 10:20 AM~13989486
> *They all want me to build them some shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's awesome,I had a couple of old fuckers as my neighbors a couple years back.Man they would call the cops in anything even in the middle of the day.Old crusty mothafuckas finally i told them to just shut the fuck up and move already,2 months later they were gone.1 for me


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 25 2009, 11:39 AM~13989564
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That's awesome,I had a couple of old fuckers as my neighbors a couple years back.Man they would call the cops in anything even in the middle of the day.Old crusty mothafuckas finally i told them to just shut the fuck up and move already,2 months later they were gone.1 for me
> *


I live outside the city limits so they can lick them if they think I am too loud. Fuckers shoot their guns in the back yard, 4 wheelers always haulin' ass.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 25 2009, 10:46 AM~13989612
> *I live outside the city limits so they can lick them if they think I am too loud. Fuckers shoot their guns in the back yard, 4 wheelers always haulin' ass.
> *


Well as long as there not totally fuckin wasted that would be alright.

Dam i need to move outo the city


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 24 2009, 09:19 PM~13985826
> *seXXX's will work somewhat okay sealed but they excel ported....I ran 2 of mine off of a pair of the old DEI1100d's in a 2.5^ft net sealed box... they moved like a mutha..... if you are a metal head go with a 45hz tune
> *


Would it still bang some lows tuned that high? Sounds newbish I know, but the only thing I ever saw tuned that high was for SPL. I don't want to go cuttin up the port and it not work out. Of course Lowe's has that pipe for pretty cheap.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 25 2009, 01:24 PM~13990684
> *Would it still bang some lows tuned that high? Sounds newbish I know, but the only thing I ever saw tuned that high was for SPL. I don't want to go cuttin up the port and it not work out. Of course Lowe's has that pipe for pretty cheap.
> *


you run the risk of unloading the sub on low shit at higher volumes...... pick up some pvc and test to see what you like better.... Ive ran DD9515s tuned to 45hz and played low shit with no worries but they were extremely stiff subs


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 25 2009, 07:50 PM~13993203
> *you run the risk of unloading the sub on low shit at higher volumes...... pick up some pvc and test to see what you like better.... Ive ran DD9515s tuned to 45hz and played low shit with no worries but they were extremely stiff subs
> *


I figure I'll try it next week.


----------



## sinisterkustoms (May 14, 2003)

dope build man.. nice looking box


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sinisterkustoms_@Jul 8 2009, 11:18 PM~14420021
> *dope build man.. nice looking box
> *


x666. Loving the color to. Nice work, Airborne!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Is there any negatives on using oak? Looks like that car is beatin'!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I actually haven't found any issues with oak or baltic birch. A little more pricey then MDF but you will never want to use anything else. That and you can throw a different looking finish on it, or do what ever you want with it.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 01:24 PM~14434446
> *I actually haven't found any issues with oak or baltic birch. A little more pricey then MDF but you will never want to use anything else. That and you can throw a different looking finish on it, or do what ever you want with it.
> *


Havnt done a system for good while and planning now so i'm going to try this route of box as it makes sence. Thanks for info.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 10 2009, 02:31 PM~14434510
> *Havnt done a system for good while and planning now so i'm going to try this route of box as it makes sence. Thanks for info.
> *


What are you looking to build?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 01:37 PM~14434571
> *What are you looking to build?
> *


Just something simple. Always done JL for most part of my life with great success but pitbull got me wanting to try some FI's out. 

There going in a tahoe. prolly one I wont keep very long so not looking to get it deadend nor major electrical upgrades. Just a lil bass to cruise :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 10 2009, 02:44 PM~14434654
> *Just something simple. Always done JL for most part of my life with great success but pitbull got me wanting to try some FI's out.
> 
> There going in a tahoe. prolly one I wont keep very long so not looking to get it deadend nor major electrical upgrades. Just a lil bass to cruise :cheesy:
> *


FI is a great company. Solid product and customer service. They will even recone a different brand if they have the material.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 01:56 PM~14434795
> *FI is a great company. Solid product and customer service. They will even recone a different brand if they have the material.
> *


Thats good to hear! I'll probably make a topic to ask for advice that best suits me, thanks bro.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 10 2009, 06:41 PM~14437251
> *Thats good to hear! I'll probably make a topic to ask for advice that best suits me, thanks bro.
> *


That's what we are here for bro.


----------

